
The Structure of DNA - mr_golyadkin
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02554-z
======
zarro
The most interesting thing I found out about the DNA:

-In the past people found it "morally upsetting" that no matter how smart you are or no matter how hard you work, that doesn't matter to the DNA you pass down to your kids.

But if you think about inheritance not about DNA as a whole, but rather as the
frequency of expression of individual genes, you see that you can affect the
future gene pool throughout your life that can affect the expression of "your"
genes in the gene pool as a whole.

Example: You are shakespeare, you pass down the inheritance of your genes NOT
through procreation, but through the creation of artistic work which affects
the genetic expression of genes in the gene pool to give certain genes just a
little bit of an advantage over others. This tiny change in frequency has an
enormous affect over hundreds of generations.

How do you affect the genetic expression of genes in the gene pool by a book?
-Think about all the people that read that book, and how it affected them and
their procreation, and you get the idea.

~~~
echelon
> You are shakespeare, you pass down the inheritance of your genes NOT through
> procreation, but through the creation of artistic work which affects the
> genetic expression of genes in the gene pool to give certain genes just a
> little bit of an advantage over others.

 _This isn 't genetics!_ It's a messaging side channel in an unboundedly
complex domain.

Manifested behaviors might be impacting millions of unrelated factors in other
individuals that won't necessarily involve the same genes as the originating
party. You're throwing a rock into a pond and trying to imagine why some ducks
produce more ducklings.

For instance, some people have genes that lead them to be marginally worse
drivers (ADHD, color blindness, alcoholism, ...). There will be a small
increase in automotive deaths because of them. But how do their genes impact
the gene pool vis a vis their bad driving?

Let's say you do select something specific. Let's say a new Hitler wants to
kill all blue-eyed people. Does their desire to do so arise from genetic
factors, or is it learned behavior? (Perhaps aspects of this desire do -
psychopathic behavior, the want to kill, ...) How do we even begin model that
in a useful way like we do with other epigenetic effects such as DNA
methylation?

Changing the fitness landscape isn't genetics. Individuals procreating at
differential rates under the new landscape is. You're proposing a new field
that we don't have the sensors, math or compute time to model, and it's
uncertain that we'd derive useful signal from the high dimensionality and
noise.

~~~
posterboy
> This isn't genetics!

It isn't? There might be a reason that _gen-_ and _gno-_ (~know) are so
similar roots

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191009123018/https://www.natur...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191009123018/https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02554-z)

